# Burning a CD-G help



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am probably in the wrong department. If I am please excuse the mix-up and direct me to the right floor.:ermm:

The other day I picked up a karaoke player from the thrift store for $15. It is called "The Singing Machine" and has an on board screen plus can hook to the tv. It's model number is 519.

My last thrift store purchase was my flat screen monitor and I didn't get the cord that went from monitor to computer.... $25 turned into a $45 but still good deal.

ok back to karaoke....have the whole set up and now I find I have to have special software to burn cd-g discs for the unit to play. I have been searching and searching hoping to find a freeware program. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thank you so very much as always,

your friend, Cathy


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have any of the discs?

You can't simply create your own that I'm aware. There are two parts of a CD-G disc, the main audio tracks and the sub tracks which contain the text. In most any player, a CD-G disc appears to simply be an audio disc. However, the text needed for karaoke is present in the sub tracks.

It's possible to copy CD-G discs, but I don't know that you can create your own. You would need the audio tracks (music with the vocals removed) and the sub track information (all of the music lyrics, time coded).


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

ok how about this question... 

is there a file converter program that will take for example a youtube music video and convert the file to BIN or CDG? I have DVDvidsoft Suite but I found out their software can't do it. I also now have Power CD&G Burner which will burn the 2 types of files I just mentioned. I mean it won't be the end of the world , we can always run the music vids via computer, but the microphones and capability to change music key are in the "karaoke" machine... Leave it to me to get tangled up in something I know nothing about LOL..It may boil down to purchasing per song from the singing machine people. It sure seems pricey though... 99 cents for just the music part and if you want the words to show its $1.49 I'm guessing that would add up pretty fast and make this a not so thrifty purchase after all.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Cathy :wave:

I don't know anything about karaoke machines or the files they use, but this bit of freeware might be of use for you - MP3-Bin converter. You can use the VideoSoft Suite to save Youtube videos as .MP3s, then use this to convert to karaoke formats.

It doesn't mention anything about adding lyrics or how to convert them to whatever format, but if you want the lyrics to your music, try Googling "song title' lyrics', there's loads of sites that can provide them for free - Just select the text then cut-an'-paste them to Notepad (or equivalent) to save them as a text-file :wink:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've added all that I know.

I will just point out that new discs run about the cost of standard music CD's: Amazon.com: cd g karaoke cds: Music

You could also shop for used discs or browse eBay.


----------

